# Electric conversion



## spinnanz (Feb 9, 2020)

I recently acquired a cheap 1973/74 Raleigh Sport. This is a New Zealand made bike although some parts are made in England.

I'm most of the way through an electric (gasp!) conversion. Plan is a mostly hidden system, with only the on/off buttons to go on the handle bars. The battery and all other elec-trickery is inside the pannier.

Modifications so far are:
700c Alloy rims and tires
250-360w electric rear hub with single speed 16t sprocket
1970s pannier bag
Brake caliper mounting points moved up 5mm
3 speed gear removed.

To finish:
Fit PAS sensor
Fit 36v to 6v reg to power original lights
Replace brake cables

The wheel set was a near bolt on deal, the electric rear hub is a single speed, so its very narrow compared to other electric drives. Originally I wanted a front hub drive, so I could keep the rear 3 speed hub but this wheel set came up for only £40. Although un-finished I managed to power it up yesterday and take it for its 1st powered ride, it rode VEY smoothly on the 700c wheels. Without pedaling it can maintain 20kph, which suits the gearing of 16t/47t. Total build cost so far is £200

Pics one and two are how I got the bike. Following pics are mid build.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice job! And why not? These aren't precious (at least around here, they're very common because they're built to last).


----------



## spinnanz (Feb 11, 2020)

exactly, the whole point was to make a solid, quiet, cheap commuter, with a little character! After using it today I have to say it rides a LOT nicer than my modern ped elec.


----------



## FSH (Feb 12, 2020)

spinnanz said:


> I recently acquired a cheap 1973/74 Raleigh Sport. This is a New Zealand made bike although some parts are made in England.
> 
> I'm most of the way through an electric (gasp!) conversion. Plan is a mostly hidden system, with only the on/off buttons to go on the handle bars. The battery and all other elec-trickery is inside the pannier.
> 
> ...



Hello, and nice job!  How many ah does your battery system produce?  What is the range?  Thanks, very cool


----------



## spinnanz (Feb 12, 2020)

FSH said:


> Hello, and nice job!  How many ah does your battery system produce?  What is the range?  Thanks, very cool



The battery is a 20ah, Id expect to get 80-100km on a full charge with that battery, as a 20km trip with my 10ah battery uses 1/2 to 1/3rd of the battery depending on wind. The electric conversion has only added 6.5kg to the weight of the bike if using the 20ah battery.


----------



## spinnanz (Feb 15, 2020)

What better thing to go with a retro bike, than a retro helmet. I actually remember when these were new....


----------



## spinnanz (Feb 17, 2020)

1st week using the bike as a proper commuter. Doing 18-22km a day, with an average speed of around 30kph.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Feb 22, 2020)

I like e-bikes that don't look like e-bikes.


----------



## spinnanz (Feb 24, 2020)

wheelbender6 said:


> I like e-bikes that don't look like e-bikes.



That was my goal!


----------

